# Work experience/qualifications points question



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi

I'm having a question with my work experience and qualifications and can't seem to get a clear picture with the resources available online. It's more a like obtaining advice specific to my unique circumstance. 

I'm an ICT professional with about 16 years of work experience to date. My work experience starts from Oct 1996 and have been working since with about 1 and half years of gaps in total between employment during this time. However most of this experience is without a formal qualification as I obtained my degree only in the latter part of 2009. My occupation is Computer Network and Systems Engineer - ANZSCO 263111 which is a skill level 1 occupation.

I'm aware that although ACS may give me a positive assessment and take into account all of the years that I've worked, DIAC may interpret it differently. (I have read some posts in this forum of such cases). To avoid this situation I'm wanting to calculate my points with the most pessimistic values possible.

Now coming to my question, the ANZSCO description states that "_Most occupations in this unit group have a level of skill commensurate with a bachelor degree or higher qualification. *At least five years of relevant experience and/or relevant vendor certification may substitute for the formal qualification*. In some instances relevant experience and/or on-the-job training may be required in addition to the formal qualification (ANZSCO Skill Level 1)._"

Based on the above,

1.) Is it possible to consider the initial 5 years of my work experience beginning from Oct 1996 to Oct 2001 (at company X) as a substitute period for the formal qualification?. Will DIAC accept this by default? (This period is however more than 10 years from the present date)

2.) If so, within the last 10 years, can I claim 5 or 8 years of experience and obtain 10 or 15 points respectively ?

Sorry for the long post, but I thought if sufficient information is given it would make it more clear for the reader. . I would appreciate if a senior member with lots of experience can shed some light on this.

Thanks.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mustu521, 

two scenarios come to mind: 

*A) General Assessment*
I'll assume that you received your *bachelor* (?) degree in an ICT-related area in 2009. With that you can apply for skills assessment. ACS requires two years of work experience post-degree (see ACS Summary of Criteria), so according to that calculation you became *skilled* in late 2011 - which would leave you with only 2012/13 to claim points. If the employment was overseas you will get no points for that. You can claim points (15) for your bachelor, though. 

*B) Recognition of Prior Learning (RPL)*
Alternatively, you can apply based on your extensive work experience in ICT. Fortunately the work experience that substitutes for the formal qualification does not have to be within the last ten years. If you want to claim the maximum points for work experience you could submit an RPL application. According to the ACS Summery of Criteria you'll need at least *6 years* of closely relevant work experience. Your work experience from 1996 to 2002 could - potentially - substitute for a formal qualification. You could then claim full points for work experience within the last 10 years (15 if overseas). I'm not sure if it would be advisable to 1) include the bachelor degree certificate and curriculum with the application or to 2) submit it separately for a recognition letter. Variant 2 costs twice as much but variant 1 could lead to you getting assessed via the degree instead of prior experience. 

Just my two cents - hope that helps somewhat. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi Monika

Thanks for your response.

Yes my degree is an ICT degree and all of my work experience in out of Australia. I think the ACS Summary of Criteria is a bit misleading. I know for a fact that someone who graduated in 2008 had got all of his work experience since then counted. (2008 to 2012). If what you say is applied, then he would have got only 2 years of experience. In my understanding of the Summary of Criteria both degree+2yrs work is required for a positive assessment.

I think we need more input from other forum members.


----------



## amittal (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Mustu521,

ACS assessment and DIAC processing are 2 different things.

1) ACS will assess you positive on the basis of the degree completed in 2009 or RPL, whichever you prefer. Though, I would recommend the degree option as it is much simpler.

2) DIAC is very clear that they'll only consider "Skilled Employment" which is after your degree, so DIAC will only consider the no. of years after you obtained bachelor degree. This is irrespective of how much experience ACS mentions on the letter. Be cautious of the experience dates you put in your EOI to avoid auto-calculation of points, which will ultimately result in visa refusal.

Some may argue otherwise that DIAC considers whatever has been assessed by ACS, but there are many similar cases on this forum (try searching) whose visa got refused. I had also pasted the link from DIAC specifically mentioning this point on this forum earlier and will search for the same.

I was in the same boat as yourself -- ACS assessed all of my 7+ yrs of experience, i.e. before my bachelor degree in 2010, but after going through the other cases, I only claimed 2 yrs of experience and went for State Sponsorship visa.

Cheers!


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi mustu521, 

_amittal_ is correct: They only thing you want from ACS is positive assessment and the AQF equivalence rating for your degree. Work experience was always calculated according to slightly different rules by ACS and DIAC although DIAC takes the ACS opinion "under consideration". To quote from the 189 SkillSelect page - points section: 


> The relevant authority that assessed your skills may also provide an opinion on your skilled employment experience. The department will consider this opinion when awarding points.


The problem is, that this led to *certain problems* with the work experience calculation in the EOIs. People would put in work experience that took place prior to their degree (because ACS assessed it as relevant) and then DIAC would not accept it and the visa got refused due to overclaiming on points. But some applicants "slipped" through, either because the CO overlooked it or because s/he was not quite sure about the rules either. To add to the confusion, the ANZSCO descriptions on the DIAC homepage usually have a paragraph like this: 



> At least five years of relevant experience may substitute for the formal qualification.


ACS requires at least *6 years* of relevant experience if you want positive assessment via RPL. Other assessment authorities may only ask for five. Does "substitute" mean that you cannot count those years when claiming points? Or can you claim points for the six years? And isn't it a bit unfair that you lose an extra year compared to other applicants? What if you go through General Skills assessment - can you count those two years post-degree or should you leave them out? 

Until recently the "understanding" was that you could not claim points for "substitution years" but everything AFTER the bachelor degree was ok. I got my visa in February 2013 and yes, DIAC accepted the entire work experience after my degree. But it was still a very confusing situation. Recently, ACS started issuing result letters in a new format, which is both stricter (and clearer). The updated Skills Assessment Guidelines now state: 



> Only *employment completed after the date you have met the ACS requirements* will be counted as *skilled employment*. Please see the Summary of Criteria for additional information.


Since DIAC only counts work experience at a "*skilled*" level this means you can claim two years less than your colleague who graduated in 2008 and got assessment sooner . Sorry, but generally I'm glad that ACS finally clarified this point. This should reduce the number of accidental overclaims a lot, one should hope. 

Details and discussions with fellow applicants in the loop: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...cs-skills-assessment-processing-time-561.html

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks Monika and amittal.

I tend to agree with amittal, the RPL process is quite lengthy and complex. To make matters worse there are two companies that I worked for in the past not existing anymore. I did not know about the new ACS requirement of having degree+2yrs as a minimum to become "Skilled". This would mean my options are now very limited despite having 15+ years of work experience in the industry 

I also have an Advanced Diploma in Computer Studies that I acquired sometime in 2002 or 2003. This is equivalent to the NCC advanced diploma and is validated by the university of Cambridge. Can I claim work experience points post qualification of this diploma?. The (ACS Summary of Criteria) states you need 5 or 6 years along with the Adv Diploma to be skilled. This would leave me about 3 years to claim points for post qualifying work experience. Would I still be able to claim points for the degree that I obtained in 2009 under education?. Would DIAC accept this experience?

Any other suggestions are most welcomed. It's really a shame that all of my 15+ years of work experience is of no use for this process.


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi mustu521,
> 
> _amittal_ is correct: They only thing you want from ACS is positive assessment and the AQF equivalence rating for your degree. Work experience was always calculated according to slightly different rules by ACS and DIAC although DIAC takes the ACS opinion "under consideration". To quote from the 189 SkillSelect page - points section:
> 
> ...


Hi 

I had a query on the above information. As per the info people who have applied earlier for assessment ie before April 22 2013 can claim points for the experience taken to achieve the skilled level because they applied before the time. However my question is ACS assesment and EOI are two different things and can be done at two different timeS.

Now asauming person 1 applied for ACS last year and got results in earlier format which doesnot put any restriction to how much he can claim for his experience after degree. However he takes time to reach required IELTS or other criterion to apply for EOI and applies now claiming all points for experience after degree . Will he be rejected by DIAC on based on the new ACS rules.

If no then why will a person who got results now and applied instantly as he met all the criterion will be rejected. Meaning only the result letter format change will impact visa decision an awarding of points from DIAC even though both have same experience?

Personally I don't think DIAC will have two rules just based on ACS fault letter. Also there are no rule changes mentioned by DIAC so why will a person get points and visa today with same points and why not others just because ACS changed their results letter format.

Please she'd light on this scenario...


----------



## tobeaussie (Mar 13, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Hi
> 
> I had a query on the above information. As per the info people who have applied earlier for assessment ie before April 22 2013 can claim points for the experience taken to achieve the skilled level because they applied before the time. However my question is ACS assesment and EOI are two different things and can be done at two different timeS.
> 
> ...


Also definition of skilled employment is different for ACS and DIAC. DIAC considers ANZCO apecification for the relevance of employment and ACS has their own rules. 

Also had a chat with DIAC and they said i can claim points if i can prove it is relevant experience after a degree. This prompted Me to consider all experience after my degree in EOI although ACS letter says a different date. 

I don't know now if I am In Trouble for this, but I think I will have to wait for CO to comment as I have already lodged application.


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

so whom to accept clear rules
*
ACS or DIAC

DIAC says relevent experience will be counted..*

while ACS comes with deducted min 2 yr after degree..if not relevent 4 yr...


----------



## mustu521 (Apr 9, 2013)

I think this is very unfair for ACS to change rules overnight without any prior information about it. Now it's a very confusing state as ACS says one thing and DIAC says another!


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Also definition of skilled employment is different for ACS and DIAC. DIAC considers ANZCO apecification for the relevance of employment and ACS has their own rules.
> 
> Also had a chat with DIAC and they said i can claim points if i can prove it is relevant experience after a degree. This prompted Me to consider all experience after my degree in EOI although ACS letter says a different date.
> 
> I don't know now if I am In Trouble for this, but I think I will have to wait for CO to comment as I have already lodged application.


Hi TobeAussie, 

So in your ACS assessment letter, did you loose any experience? (2 years or 4 years? )
If so did DIAC accept all of your experience and award the points? 

Waht additional docs were provided to prove relevant experience after your degree ? 

Pls advice. I lost 2 years as per ACS and confused if DIAC will take my entire exp. or they will also deduct 2 years.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi hawaiisurf, 

_tobeaussie_ already got the grant letter and got the full work experience counted. 

And a follow-up post: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sessment-processing-time-773.html#post1223953

Note that _tobeaussie_ was one of the first applicants who received the ACS letter in the new format and the CO may not have been aware of the change or let it slide because it was all new. 

According to this post (letter from DIAC) only work experience after the ACS "skilled" date can be counted for claiming experience points. No "official" post on the DIAC homepage has been made, but if you claim points for your entire experience you do so at your own risk. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

Hello guys

I have a short question:

If I get for my RPL ACS assessment 5 or 10 points for my work experience now and than I'm going to study a Master, it's possible that DIAC accept these 5 or 10 points after my graduation as work experience? 


My Plan:
1. RPL ACS application sent 9th of April, still waiting... :ranger:
2. Study Master of Information Systems 2014 until 2016
3. Apply for 189 or 190 in 2016


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi depende, 

two things: 
1.) Do you have a bachelor degree as well? DIAC will *only award you points for a master *degree if it is a) comparable to a bachelor degree or b) if it is assessed as a master degree and you have a bachelor too. Source: SkillSelect 189 Points Page



> To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards.


2.) Once you have positive skills assessment via RPL all work experience *after the 6 years* that substitute for a formal qualification will be counted as "skilled". Note that if your master is not an Australian master you will need to get a Recognition Letter from ACS (that gives an opinion on its AQF equivalence) or re-assessment. Your assessment letter is valid for two years after which you'll have to get reassessed. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## hawaiisurf (Jan 17, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi hawaiisurf,
> 
> _tobeaussie_ already got the grant letter and got the full work experience counted.
> 
> ...


Thanks Monika for the inputs. I am just waiting for clarity on how DIAC will award points. Its quite confusing at this point.


----------



## depende (Apr 18, 2013)

espresso said:


> Hi depende,
> 
> two things:
> 1.) Do you have a bachelor degree as well? DIAC will *only award you points for a master *degree if it is a) comparable to a bachelor degree or b) if it is assessed as a master degree and you have a bachelor too. Source: SkillSelect 189 Points Page
> ...


Thank you Monika. I sent a pm to you. Please have a look.


----------



## rumel36 (Dec 25, 2012)

Hi,

I have some confusion regarding the ACS assessment.

1) I got the +ve assessment with 4 years of experience in May, 2012 and It is calculated from my first job, March 2008. This assessment is valid till 2014. 

Now my question is, Can I claim 5 years of experience with this assessment? 
Because March, 2013. my experience has reached 5 years in the Same company.

2) If yes then how can I claim additional 1 year of experience(ACS assessment 4 years + 1 more year)?

3) If no then what should I do now? 

4) I already applied for reassessment for adding 1 more year in experience in 27, April. Actually, I didn't know the new ACS rules when applied for reassessment.
So, if the assessment result shows in new format then it will deduct 2 years from my experience which will be invalidated their previous assessment.

My question is, Can I use old assessment after reassessment result comes out?
Because I need to claim points for 5 years experience.

5) If DIAC ask for the evidence for 5 years then how can I claim? If they dont agree with payslips, reference letter etc. then what should I do?

6) If DIAC dont give 5 years of experience then (3000+1500=4500)AD will be lost and visa will be banned for 3 years. 

Dear Senior expats and experts I need your support badly. Please assist me what should I do and what shouldn't .

Regards
Rumel


----------



## jayptl (Dec 13, 2012)

I approached DIAC, even they dont know about ACS new rules,,,

wt a ****,, now wt to do??


----------



## australianDream (Jul 13, 2013)

Hello Expats,

I am a newbie here to the forum and the entire Aussie immigration thing. Initially while reading through the forum and the personal assessment I did I was pretty sure I fit into the Skilled Individual 189 visa. An then I came across some thread which mentioned about new rules and how that would affect an individuals visa application. Now I am totally confused about my application. Really appreciate your response and help me through, here I go....

My details- 
*Targeted visa category* - Skilled Independent Immigrant PR (189) 
*Age*: 
31
*IELTS*: 
To be taken but plan to get a 7 to get 10 points
*Work Experience:*
9 yrs in the same field (My occupation is mentioned in the ANZSCO Software Engineer, so would be applying to this category) I have been working in the US for about 3yrs now, will it be advantages
*Education:* 
-Bachelor of commerce (computer application specialisation) completed in 2002. 3 yrs full time.
- Post Graduate Diploma in Computer Application - completed in 2004 (1 year fulltime) 

What are my options with the new system in place by ACS, will my Bachelors in Commerce be considered as Associate degree and will the Post Graduate Diploma In Computer Application be considered for assessment or by DIAC. 

Since my experience is 9 years and with the new work experience reduction what would be my new work experience after the assessment by ACS so will it be just 4 or 5 years??

So with all this will I still be eligible to file for a Skilled Independent Immigration PR if not what are my other options. 

I am really sorry for the long questions, but I am having an information overload & confused after reading many threads. 

Really appreciate any response by expats. Looking forward for responses. Thank you. 

Cheers,
AustralianDream


----------



## Dud_Dodo (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm a little confused (and a bit worried). My scenario is as follows:

I made up for a total of 70 points, out of which 15 comes from more than 8 years of work experience. I lodged the Visa under 189 on the 14th of Aug. However I had initially completed a Diploma, post which I started working and then completed my Bachelor's degree (Distance) in 2009, post which I have 3 more years of work-ex. ACS has assessed my Bachelor degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree and work experience has been assessed as follows:

06/02 - 10/09 (7yrs 4mths) (this was in India)
10/09 - 01/13 (3yrs 3mths) (this is in Malaysia)

Both my India and Malaysia experiences are with the same company - I've been with this company for 10+ years and it's a company among the top 3 in the world in it's specific industry.

So now given the new developments, if experience is assessed only post qualifications, would it mean that they'll only consider the one since 2009, which will bring down my points (possibly) to 60 (which is still safe) or do you guys think that may further remove two years post qualifications? - in which case I drop to 55.

Do you guys recommend that to be safe I write IELTS again and score more than 8? I'd scored 9 in S/R/L but only 7.5 in Writing due to which my overall score fell and think I can pretty easily attempt again and score 8 in writing too since I'd not practiced writing even once before the exam.


----------



## Puneesh (Oct 15, 2013)

*Need HELP!! Similar Situation!*

Hi,

I have a very similar situation. I have 3 years and 10 months of experience post degree. I have got a positive response from ACS about the assessment but they have not considered my initial two years post degree experience. 

According to ACS I have only 1 year and 10 months of relevant experience for the nominated occupation.

My query is will DIAC consider my total experience as 3 years and 10 months? 
Do you think I can claim 5 points for work experience bucket?

Regards,
Puneesh


----------



## sathiyaseelan (Dec 8, 2012)

Puneesh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a very similar situation. I have 3 years and 10 months of experience post degree. I have got a positive response from ACS about the assessment but they have not considered my initial two years post degree experience.
> 
> ...


hi puneesh,

my answers are given below.

1. DIAC considers only 1 year and 10 months that was actually evaluated by ACS as skilled employment. 

2. As a result, for sure, you cant claim any points for your work experience, unfortunately.

Regards,
'sathiya


----------



## Janidbest (Sep 18, 2013)

tobeaussie said:


> Also definition of skilled employment is different for ACS and DIAC. DIAC considers ANZCO apecification for the relevance of employment and ACS has their own rules.
> 
> Also had a chat with DIAC and they said i can claim points if i can prove it is relevant experience after a degree. This prompted Me to consider all experience after my degree in EOI although ACS letter says a different date.
> 
> I don't know now if I am In Trouble for this, but I think I will have to wait for CO to comment as I have already lodged application.


Hi,

I am also in same situtation, so did your CO consider ACS or the experience you have claimed. Please let me know.

Thanks,
Sowmya


----------



## lkorniadi (Sep 17, 2013)

I may have similar situation, I submit RPL project to ACS, because my bachelor degree in Economics. 
- I have IT work experience since August 1996 until now 
- On August 2007 I took 13 months break for maternity leave
- I work in Melbourne since March 2012
Can I claim 1 year Australian skill employment and 8 years overseas skill employment?

Please expert - give me comments.
Thanks


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Dud_Dodo said:


> I'm a little confused (and a bit worried). My scenario is as follows:
> 
> I made up for a total of 70 points, out of which 15 comes from more than 8 years of work experience. I lodged the Visa under 189 on the 14th of Aug. However I had initially completed a Diploma, post which I started working and then completed my Bachelor's degree (Distance) in 2009, post which I have 3 more years of work-ex. ACS has assessed my Bachelor degree as comparable to AQF Bachelor Degree and work experience has been assessed as follows:
> 
> ...


--

Dear Friend ,

After reading for 2 days non-stop I find your case very similar to my case . 

I have got my advance diploma in computer back in 2002 , and got 3+ working experience + 4years+ experience after bachelor in 2007.

BTW- I have got all of my bachelor + work expr assessed by ACS

Like you , I have lodge my application before the new confusing rules and it is almost 10 months that I have case officer but she never ask anything about my work experience . 

May I know what happened to your case ?!

I think DIAC wont play unfair , they consider that we have got ACS approval and we lodged prior new rules implemented and they would wave us ... Maybe ...

What's your idea?


----------



## Dud_Dodo (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Sasan,
It is surely a scary scenario to be in and I totally empathise with you. I got my approval in about a month after having my CO allocated. My CO only asked me for proof of my work experience and once that was provided, gave me the grant within a week's time. 

You may want to check with your CO on the status. Or also call their Call Centre and check the status. Has you CO asked you for any documents?

All the best mate.


----------



## sasan (Dec 28, 2010)

Dud_Dodo said:


> Hi Sasan,
> It is surely a scary scenario to be in and I totally empathise with you. I got my approval in about a month after having my CO allocated. My CO only asked me for proof of my work experience and once that was provided, gave me the grant within a week's time.
> 
> You may want to check with your CO on the status. Or also call their Call Centre and check the status. Has you CO asked you for any documents?
> ...


Hi ,

Really happy to hear that . 
Actually case officer asked me all kind of questions but work exprience ... now he is saying that i m in full secuirity check and it might take another few months to get answer .

I call diac but they wont tell if my work exp is met or not . There is no way to find out .


----------



## Dud_Dodo (Jun 27, 2013)

That is a positive indication. A full security check does take a long time, but any idea why the full check? Were any of your documents such that they may raise a question? Or have you lived in multiple places in the last 10 years?

All the best.


----------



## sumitabose (Nov 13, 2012)

*ACS deducts experience from overall experience or overseas experience*

Hi,

I have 9 yrs of total experience in testing, where 1yr is Australian experience, and I did Engineering in Electronic s and Communication Engg. Now my question is whether ACS would consider 5 yrs or 4 yrs experience after deducting 4 yrs from overall experience or from 8 yrs overseas experience
Please let me know


----------



## Dud_Dodo (Jun 27, 2013)

srismiley said:


> Need some advice on what points I can get for my education ?
> 
> Age < 30 = 30 points
> Experience < 5 years = 10 points(From 8 yrs, even if 5 yrs is considered, will get 10 points)
> ...


You will get the points equivalent to a Bachelor Degree equivalent since you do have a Bachelor's Degree in Commerce. You will however have to get your education assessed by VETASSES and your Work-ex by ACS. ACS may deduct 2-3 years from total experience since your education is not in the relevant field.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kunalsoni (Aug 22, 2015)

*Need help*

Dear eminent group members,

Pardon me if I am posting a wrong question at a wrong place.

I am in a tricky situation and not able to get clear answer even after going through many posts. 

I started my career as system & network engineer which is 263212 (ICT Support Engineer). I started as a trainee engineer in 2004 & worked upto 2014. Leaving apart the gapes in between jobs my total experience is around 10 years. 
I have just completed my BCA in 2015. MY work experience is relevant to my graduation.

I am willing to go for RPL for assessing my work experience.

As already read in the forum will RPL may deduct 6 years of experience and consider 4 years of experience or experience only post my graduation will be considered ?

And where do I stand in points tally for my experience & my qualification.


----------



## Singh85 (Aug 19, 2015)

hi

Does Engineers Australia deduct points for Gaps in between work Experience???


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

My spouse joined her first job during January 2009. She will have 7 years of experience by January 2016. Going by the usual trend of ACS deducting 2 years of experience, should we go ahead with ACS assessment now or wait till January 2016?

our points considering <5 years experience will be 65. if we wait till January 2016, we will get 70 points. is it worth waiting???

We have cleared the IELTS and are confused with this one. Please help.


----------



## pawankjaswal (Dec 10, 2015)

Even mine case is very similar, 

Advance Diploma completed in 2001 

Exp. June 1999 - Sep2002, then Jan 2003 - Oct 2006 and Oct 2006 - Present 

completed B. Degree in June 2013.

ACS Positive assessment recd. Nov 2008, ACS considered all Experiences. (they didn't deduct any experience)
but couldn't applied further due to the lack of IELTS score. Now IELTS 6 each.

I dont know the present scenario/points and experience. if anybody can calculate my score, please help


----------



## stardustt07 (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi guys, I'm thinking of bumping my points up with experience and because my old company owned a few different entities I was paid from 3 different companies in the last 10 months (I worked there for about 10 months as assistant accountant and im applying for 189 under 2211 general accountant).

I also have a new job which will have another 2 months of experience by January.

Will I be able to get a year of experience and gain 5 more points in EOI? If so what information do I need? 

I'm so confused and I don't know what to do


----------



## BBlessed (Feb 7, 2015)

Dear,

I’m having few queries in visa application on the question “has the applicant been employed in the last 10 years”.

I have completed Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment from Engineers Australia for the work experience from Sep 2006 to Oct 2010 and Feb 2011 to May 2016. (Total 9 years 4 months) and filled these details exactly in the EOI. 

I also worked from Oct 2005 to Aug 2006 (10 months) and Nov 2010 to Jan 2011 (3 months), total 13 months experience and didn’t mention this employment history in EOI or got assessment since I do not have experience / reference letters.

1.	Is it advisable to mention this 13 months of work experience on visa application and mark as not related to the nominated position just to show total 10 years of work experience? 
2.	Is 9 years 4 months of work experience is sufficient to claim the points or do we have to show 10 years of work experience?
3.	Can we add new employment details on the visa application or will it contradict the details provided in the EOI? I’ve read on forums, providing new info on visa application which is not mentioned on EOI will be subjected to rejection of application.
4.	Do you want me to fill the same info which has been provided in EOI without making changes in the visa application? 
5.	If I do not mention this employment details (13 months) on visa application, I have to give complete employment history on FORM 80. Will DIBP ask me to submit reference letters for this employment? Pls. advise.


----------

